# what technology does Zazzle or Cafepress use to attach a design onto a t-shirt



## frapmocha (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, I don't really know how to describe this. You guys know how those tshirt printing companies display their designs onto a tshirt model as if the design is printed on the top already? What kind of technical/graphic effect is that? I tried to use transparency on a design then stick it manually onto a tshirt, and it is not even close to what those big sites offer.

Does anyone know what technique is that?

Thanks,


----------



## kirbymurphy (Aug 25, 2009)

My guess would be DTG


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

They are warping the image to lay on the shirt makes it match the wavy fabric and curves of the body that make it look natural. Done mostly in photoshop but can also be done in illustrator.


----------



## musicthreads (Feb 3, 2012)

Simple transparent background on design, laying over an image of a model with a blank t.


----------



## frapmocha (Feb 10, 2012)

Hegemone said:


> They are warping the image to lay on the shirt makes it match the wavy fabric and curves of the body that make it look natural. Done mostly in photoshop but can also be done in illustrator.


Yeah, but is there a technical term for that though?


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Gomedia has templets that do these effects The Best Photorealistic Shirt Mockups and Poster Mockup Templates


----------



## frapmocha (Feb 10, 2012)

JMclothing said:


> Gomedia has templets that do these effects The Best Photorealistic Shirt Mockups and Poster Mockup Templates


Oh wow, this is beautiful. Thanks man.


----------

